# Adding new susbtrate



## alexbn024 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello all,

I would like to ask for an advice regarding adding additional layer of substrate to my 5.5G tank. I currently have ~ 0.5in layer of some fluval gravel (~2-3mm grain size, gray-ish color). I would like to rise the gravel level to 1.5-2 in and I got a bag of Flourite Black gravel. I have the following plants(still have to figure out exact names): Echinodorus 'Ozelot', Echinodorus tenellus, Java Fern, 6 sticks of cabomba caroliniana and expecting one Anubis Nana along with Hemianthus callitrichoides. No live stock so far but expecting to put few cardinal tetras and rasboras and probably 3-5 shrimps.

I am wandering what would be the best course of actions. Replace the older gravel completely or use it as a base and put Seachem Flourite on top of it, in order to preserve some of the bio substrate in there. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! 

P.S. The system has CO2 (1drop per 2-3s) and I will be doing EI dosing with Seachem line after substrate upgrade. Lights: Aquaray 400.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I would put the new substrate on top. make sure to rinse it though.


----------



## alexbn024 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks Paul!

It was quite dusty indeed. Took me a while to clean it up. I put in on top of the old one and added 4 Seachem tabs. Hopefully plants will like that new gravel  Here are few images:


----------



## mv7 (Jun 16, 2010)

nice little tank you got there.


----------

